# [X] No screens found [résolu]

## Naoli

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème qui me semble atypique...

Après avoir fini mon installation, j'ai emergé KDE et kdm en faisant

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kde-meta
> 
> emerge kde-i18n
> 
> emerge kdm

 

Puis en lançant

```
kdm

```

j'ai pu démarrer KDE....Ce qui tendrait à prouver que malgré que j'ai une carte graphique nvidia (Geforce 6600) elle ait été bien configurée. (J'ai lu des posts à ce sujet où il fallait mettre des "nv" au lieu de "nvidia" ou le contraire, mais là apparemment, ça a marché).

Puis je fais

```
 rc-update add xdm default 
```

pour que X me lance l'invite de log à chaque démarrage, en précisant bien sûr "DISPLAY_MANAGER = "kdm"".

Reboot -> Pas de console lancée... 

kdm -> Rien ne se passe

xinit -> Erreur : no screens found...

Je suis allé faire un menuconfig pour vérifier que j'avais nvidia support, ce que j'ai...

Sur 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -a nvidia-kernel

 

j'ai

 *Quote:*   

> [N] nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5
> 
> 

 

Nouveau  :Question:  OK, je l'emerge, reboot et pis... rien de plus, toujours les mêmes erreurs.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai pu accéder une fois à KDE, sans problèmes (enfin si, y'avait pas de son mais c'est un problème qu'on gérlera ensuite...) et là, 'y veut plus...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

un p'tit coup de main ?  :Smile: 

PS :

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 jan 2006 17:44 /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

----------

## marvin rouge

Salut, 

Tu as une Nvidia récente, donc il est conseillé d'utiliser les ebuilds ~x86:

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Ensuite tu vérifies que le lien /usr/src/linux pointe vers les sources du kernel que tu utilises, et tu lance emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

Tu mets "nvidia" comme driver dans ton xorg.conf.

Tu te mets en console (pas besion de redémarrer), tu stoppes xdm: /etc/init.d/xdm stop. Si le module nvidia est chergé, tu le décharges (rmmod nvidia), et tu le recharge (modprobe nvidia). Et ensuite tu fais un /etc/init.d/xdm start

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, pour savoir quelles sont les erreurs que te donne le serveur X, il nous faudrait le résultat de

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 et le xorg.conf (sans les commentaires).

Voir le point #2 de ce post

+

----------

## Naoli

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Salut, 
> 
> Tu as une Nvidia récente, donc il est conseillé d'utiliser les ebuilds ~x86:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, fait ligne pour ligne, j'ai vérifié depuis lynx.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite tu vérifies que le lien /usr/src/linux pointe vers les sources du kernel que tu utilises, et tu lance emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx 

 

Alors, il m'a dit que j'avais activé le nvidiafb, ce qu'il ne fallait pas, alors je l'ai enlevé du noyau, make && make install et il m'a fait l'emerge nvidia-kernel sans problème.

A la fin, il m'a dit qu'un fichier de /etc/ avait besoin d'petre mis à jour alors j'ai fait etc-update.

Enfin, je tape

```
emerge nvidia-glx

(...)

Masked with ~x86 keyword :!:
```

Pourtant il me semblait que echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords empêchait ce genre de choses...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du coup, je n'ai pas continué la manip...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Voir le point #2 de ce post
> 
> +

 

Oui je sais, je voulais vous envoyer ce fichier, mais lorsque j'essaie de le copier sur ma partition windows, il me dit que ce système de fichier est en lecture seule, donc...

----------

## Naoli

Au temps pour moi. Je ne m'étais pas apperçu que j'avais créé deux fichiers /etc/portage/package.keywords (je ne pensais pas que c'était possible  :Exclamation:  )

J'ai donc emergé nvidia-glx

Mais mon fichier Xorg.conf est ... vide... l'erreur vient peut-etre de là ?

A tout hasard j'ai tenté 

```
rmmod nvidia

Error : module nvidia does not exists un /proc/modules

modprobe nvidia

Fatal : error inserting nvidia (...) : unknown symbol in modules or unknown parameter
```

....

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Au temps pour moi. Je ne m'étais pas apperçu que j'avais créé deux fichiers /etc/portage/package.keywords (je ne pensais pas que c'était possible  )

 Moi non plus. Il doit y avoir une différence entre les deux.

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> J'ai donc emergé nvidia-glx
> 
> Mais mon fichier Xorg.conf est ... vide... l'erreur vient peut-etre de là ?

 

Attention, on est sensible à la casse : c'est /etc/X11/xorg.conf, et pas Xorg.conf

Effectivement, si il est vide, il va falloir le remplir pour configurer Xorg.

Doc gentoo:

guide pour Xorg

guide pour nvidia

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> A tout hasard j'ai tenté 
> 
> ```
> rmmod nvidia
> 
> ...

 

Tu es sur que le lien /usr/src/linux et le kernel que tu utilises actuellement sont de la même version ?

----------

## Naoli

Yop.

Oui c'était une erreur de frappe pour le Xorg, et oui, le lien pointe bien vers linux-2.6.12-gentoot-r6.

Bon, j'ai suivi les deux tutos :

 :Arrow:  édité  /etc/modules.autoload.d/lernel-2.6  qui était vide (mis à part les quelques phrases en commentaire) et ajouté :

nvidia

 :Arrow:  puis 

```
 modules-update
```

 :Arrow:  suivi de 

```
 opengl-update nvidia
```

 :Arrow:  modifié la variable USE en ajoutant nvidia puis

```
emerge -uD --newuse world 
```

(7 fichiers emergés)

```
etc-update
```

```
Xorg -configure
```

X n'a pas détecté la souris, donc voici toutes les modifs que j'ai faites :

section Screen :

Ajouté DefaultDepth 24

Modifié Depth 8 en Depth 24

Ajouté Modes "1280x768"

Section Device :

Ajouté Driver  "nvidia"

Section Input Device (mouse)

Ajouté 

Option "CorePointer"

Modifié Option "Device" "/dev/mouse" en Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

Modifié Option "Protocol" "auto" en  Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Et ajouté

Option ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Là, je prie très fort et entre

```

startx
```

Et... J'ai le même résultat qu'avant... (que je n'arrive toujours pas à vous montrer -> comment forcer un montage de ntfs à être en chmod 777 ?) 

C'est-à-dire que le serveur X ne démare pas car "no screens found"

----------

## Naoli

Hum : je n'avais pas vu plus haut :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0) : Failed to initialize the nvidia module
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0) : *** Aborting ***
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0) : Screens found, but none has a loadable configuration
> ...

 

(Je vous le recopie de tête, je ne suis pas sûr de tous les mots  :Very Happy:  )

[EDIT] : il est peut-être important de noter que, contrairement à avant, l'écran est devenu noir 1/2 seconde, ce qui tendrait à montrer que X a  bien voulu démarer !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais moi aussi j'ai eu des souçis comme toi, sans le module nvidia, X marchait.

Il fallait juste spécifier les Horisync et Verticalsync (sais plus exectement les mot exact) et après tout marchait bien.

[EDIT] Sinon, si tu veux pas te faire chier, tu boot sur un liveCD Ubuntu, tu recopie le xorg.conf que tu colles sur ta gentoo, il suffit juste de remplacer le driver nv par nvidia   :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

 :Very Happy: 

Sûr ?  :Smile: 

----------

## jjay

J'ai eu le meme probleme que toi recement.

En fait (pour moi) c'etait parce que mes devices nvidia n'etaient pas créés. Regarde dans dev si tu as les devices pour ta carte video :

```
ls -la /dev | grep nvidia
```

Si tu n'en a pas, voila de quoi en créer : *Quote:*   

> # mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0
> 
> # mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidia1 c 195 1
> 
> # mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

 

Et ensuite tu relances ton serveur X.

pour moi ça a marché et j'ai été obligé de rajouter la creation des devices nvidia dans rc.local.

----------

## Naoli

Yop.

Effectivement, ces devices n'existaient pas, je les ai créés mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, toujours la même erreur.

J'ai suivi la doc point par point en vain.

j'ai également fait

```
glxinfo | grep direct

Error : unable to open display (null)
```

Qui ne doit pas être bon puisque normallement, je dravrais avoir "yes".

Je ne sais pas quoi faire.

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Alors, il m'a dit que j'avais activé le nvidiafb, ce qu'il ne fallait pas, alors je l'ai enlevé du noyau, make && make install et il m'a fait l'emerge nvidia-kernel sans problème.

 A tout hasard, tu as bien copié ton nouveau noyau sur /boot (après montage de /boot si besoin) ??

----------

## Naoli

Oui tout à fait, ainsi que la config  :Exclamation: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

A tout hasard, à la place de :

```
# opengl-update nvidia
```

Essaye :

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Sinon, peux-tu uploader quelque part le log complet de X, et ton fichier xorg.conf, et donner des liens ?

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  modifié la variable USE en ajoutant nvidia puis
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ce flag nvidia n'a rien à voir avec le bon fonctionnement des drivers, et de plus, c'est un useflag local. Plus de précision dans le howto de kopp à ce sujet.

----------

## Naoli

```
 eselect opengl set nvidia

eselect : command not found

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, comme je l'ai dit, je n'arrive pas à copier le xorg.conf sur ma partition ntfs (problème de droits visiblement, pourtant j'ai "users" dans la ligne correspondante du fstab) et comme je ne sais pas résoudre ce problème non plus, je ne peux vous montrer mon xorg.conf.

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  eselect opengl set nvidia
> 
> ...

 Tu es certain d'avoir bien installé les derniers nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx (ceux qui sont en ~arch) ?

Parce qu'eselect est une dépendance directe de nvidia-glx !!

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Sinon, comme je l'ai dit, je n'arrive pas à copier le xorg.conf sur ma partition ntfs (problème de droits visiblement, pourtant j'ai "users" dans la ligne correspondante du fstab) et comme je ne sais pas résoudre ce problème non plus, je ne peux vous montrer mon xorg.conf.

 Il est fortement déconseillé d'écrire sur une partition ntfs, le support en écriture n'étant encore pas complet. Par contre il existe des pilotes winwin pour lire des partitions ext2/3 : http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

----------

## nemo13

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 

 

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Sinon, comme je l'ai dit, je n'arrive pas à copier le xorg.conf sur ma partition ntfs 

 

Naoli, si tu as un poil de place sur ton dur, pourquoi ne pas te faire une ch'tite partition fat de 2g ?

c'est lisible et écrivable par les 2 OS

A+

----------

## Naoli

Hey mais c'est génial ce petit utilitaire  :Exclamation:  Voici donc mon xorg.conf : 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen  0       "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1024x860"

   EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     4

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     8

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     15

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     16

#EndSubSection

#SubSection "Display"

#   Viewport   0 0

#   Depth     24

#EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Au fait, j'ai testé

```
emerge nvidida-kernel -p

[ebuild   R ] ...

emerge nvidia-glx -p

[ebuild   R ] ...
```

Donc oui, ces paquets ont bien été emergés !

----------

## blasserre

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidida-kernel -p
> 
> ...

 

c'est dommage, tu aurais du laisser la suite de chaque ligne, ça nous aurait permis de voir quelle était la version installée

n'hésite pas à éditer   :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> ....done! [ebuild R ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6
> 
> ....done! [ebuild R ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

 

----------

## netfab

Bonsoir,

Il faut que tu utilises les derniers drivers disponibles dans portage :

```
$ emerge -p nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178

```

Lis la première réponse de marvin rouge.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai l'impression que tu as les modules non masqués,

essaye  de mettre >=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86 dans le fichier package.keywords. (idem pour le glx en adaptant le numéro) 

Chez moi ce que tu nous proposes est marqué : stable   :Confused: 

EDIT : Grillé par  NetFab  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

Tu veux dire :

 *Quote:*   

> echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 

 :Question: 

Au fait, en faisant  *Quote:*   

> emerge -s nvidia-kernel

  j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> last version available :  media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5
> 
> (...) installed :  media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Tu veux dire :
> 
> Citation:
> 
> echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> Au fait, en faisant
> 
> Citation:
> 
> emerge -s nvidia-kernel
> ...

 

emerge -s qqchose ne te donne que les versions stables  *Quote:*   

> last version available

  si tu peux les installées ou les hards mask. Mais là avec les nvidia il te faut les dernières versions. Donc un 

```
ls /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel
```

te montreras les versions (et toutes les versions) disponibles pour ce paquet dans portage : les  *Quote:*   

> last version available

  et les masquées. Si un paquet n'est pas encore stable et qu'il n'existe pas de version stable pour ce même paquet, alors tu retrouves le masked entre crochets et en rouge  juste en face de son nom ; compris?.  :Wink: 

EDIT : en plus simple : emerge -s donne deux solutions :

1 : si il existe une version stable, il donne que cette solution (et cela ne veut pas dire que dans portage des développeurs, "maintenaeur" travaillent sur des versions plus récentes)

2 : aucune version stable n'existe, il l'affiche et te dit : le paquet que tu souhaites installer n'est pas encore stable : [masked].

EDIT 2 : encore plus simple cf : Netfab.Last edited by Mickael on Tue Feb 07, 2006 9:05 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## netfab

Fais ceci :

```

emerge eix && update-eix && eix -l nvidia-*

```

Tu verras tout de suite les différentes versions disponibles.

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> emerge eix && update-eix && eix -l nvidia-* 

 

Me donne effectivement une liste où y'a 8278...

J'ai fait

 *Quote:*   

> echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

puis  *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> 

 

Et j'ai toujours la version 6629........

Au fait, j'ai installé nvidia-settings que  j'ai vu dans la liste de eix...Aucun chgt bien sûr...

----------

## netfab

Lis la première réponse de marvin rouge.

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
> 

 

bonsoir naoli,

t'es pas loin

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

mais 1) il t'en faudra un petitpeux plus  :Wink: 

puis regarde aussi ton noyau car j'en étais là quand j'ai eu d'autre pb   :Crying or Very sad: n'enfin

le message suivant m'avais fait regarder le noyau :

```
 Preparing nvidia module

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***
```

après j'ai merdouillé mon noyau mais je remonte la pente.

A+

----------

## Mickael

Oups, désolé :  *Quote:*   

> echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> 

 

devient : 

```
echo ">=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## marvin rouge

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Oups, désolé :  *Quote:*   echo ">=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
>  devient : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non, non, non !  :Smile: 

Il faut suivre la lumière et lire le man portage, qui nous enseigne: *man portage wrote:*   

> package.keywords
> 
> Format:
> 
> - comments begin with #
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir les numéros de versions, ni le ">=". Il faut: la catégorie et le nom du paquet, suivi par le keyword acceptable.

Naoli: reprend tranquillement les premières réponses, sur la manière d'accepter le ~x86 comme keyword pour les paquets nvidia.(au fait, t'es bien en x86 ?)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, essaie de nous refaire un point (là je ne sais plus trop ou tu en es):

-lien symbolique du kernel

-version du kernel, des drivers, de X

-les erreurs quand tu décharges/charges les modules, et quand tu démarres X

Courage.

+

edit: typo.Last edited by marvin rouge on Wed Feb 08, 2006 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir les numéros de versions, ni le ">=". Il faut: la catégorie et le nom du paquet, suivi par le keyword acceptable.

 

Merci pour l'info je m'y attache tout de suite.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non, non, non ! 
> 
> Il faut suivre la lumière et lire le man portage, qui nous enseigne:

   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir les numéros de versions, ni le ">=". Il faut: la catégorie et le nom du paquet, suivi par le keyword acceptable.
> 
> Naoli: reprend tranquillement les premières réponses, sur la manière d'accepter le ~x86 comme keyword pour les paquets nvidia.(au fait, t'es bien en x86 ?)
> ...

 

Oui bien sûr, je suis en x86 (Pentium 4). J'ai repris comme fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords :

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
> 
> media-video/nvidia-gls ~x86

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ça ne fonctionne pas, essaie de nous refaire un point (là je ne sais plus trop ou tu en es):
> 
> -lien symbolique du kernel
> ...

 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 jan 20 17:44 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -version du kernel, des drivers, de X
> 
> 

 

kernel :

```
# ls -l /boot

total 2496 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 jan 20 21:06 boot -> . -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32933 jan 22 11:55 config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2514136 jan 22 11:55 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

Drivers :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178 

```

X : comme X c'est vague pour moi, je t'ai fait ça :

```

#eix X11

xorg.conf.new dev-perl/X11-Protocol 

Available versions: 0.52 0.53 ~0.54 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-module/X11/X11-Protocol-0.54.readme 

Description: Client-side interface to the X11 Protocol 

xorg.conf.new media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk 

Available versions: 3.0-r1 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://www.jmknoble.net/fonts/ 

Description: This package contains character-cell fonts for use with X.

 

xorg.conf.new net-misc/nx-x11 

Available versions: ~1.4.0-r3 1.4.0-r4 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://www.nomachine.com/developers.php 

Description: A special version of the X11 libraries supporting NX compression technology 

xorg.conf.new net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass 

Available versions: 1.2.2-r1 ~1.2.4.1-r1 

Installed: none Homepage: http://www.liquidmeme.net/software/x11-ssh-askpass/ 

Description: X11-based passphrase dialog for use with OpenSSH 

xorg.conf.new virtual/x11 Available versions: 6.8 

Installed: 6.8 

Homepage: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ 

Description: Virtual for the core X11 implementation xorg.conf.new 

x11-apps/x11perf 

Available versions: [M]1.0.1 

Installed: none Homepage: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/ 

Description: X.Org x11perf application xorg.conf.new 

x11-base/x11-drm 

Available versions: 4.3.0-r7 20050502 ~20050807 ~20051028 ~20051223 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://dri.sf.net 

Description: XFree86 Kernel DRM modules xorg.conf.new 

x11-base/xorg-x11 

Available versions: 6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.8.99.15-r4 ~7.0 

Installed: 6.8.2-r6 

Homepage: http://xorg.freedesktop.org 

Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package) 

xorg.conf.new x11-libs/libX11 

Available versions: [M]1.0.0 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/ 

Description: X.Org X11 library xorg.conf.new x11-misc/x11vnc 

Available versions: 0.7-r1 0.7.1-r1 ~0.7.2 

Installed: none 

Homepage: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ 

Description: A VNC server for real X displays Found 10 matches
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -les erreurs quand tu décharges/charges les modules, et quand tu démarres X :

 

Cf ici  pour le Xorg.0.log.

Voilà, s'il faut plus de choses...   :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux aussi nous montrer ton xorg.conf, s'il te plaît.

oublie!! j'ai rien dit il est en première page  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Naoli

Le voici

----------

## Mickael

C'est pas un peu bizarre ta résolution :  *Quote:*   

> 1024x860

 

Si ça peut t'aider, mon xorg sur mon amd64 au labo : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
>              Identifier "Screen0"
> ...

 Last edited by Mickael on Wed Feb 08, 2006 5:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir Naoli,

tu m'as redonné l'envie de réessayer les driver ~ nvidia ;

je viens juste de modifier mon noyau et de reemerger nvidia-glx.

dans package.keywords il te faut tout çà : 

```
# 02-08 re essais

#

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86   # dependance obligatoire

app-admin/eselect ~x86  # dependance obligatoire

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

#

```

pour le fun glxgear est passé d'environ 3000 à 4000

bon même si cela ne veux rien dire, çà fait plaisir.

plus qu'un coup de pédale et t"es au sommet.

A+

ma conf : un P4 avec une 6600 noname PCIE

----------

## Naoli

Arg  :Exclamation:  En voulant rebooter sur gentoo j'ai un pb : je n'ai plus le net ! J'ai vu au boot qu'il y avait deux * rouges... Et un qui est en face de "nvidia failes to load"...

Comment avoir le log du boot ?

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

pour logguer les messages d'init :

```
fichier    : /etc/conf.d/rc

variable  :RC_BOOTLOG="yes"

résultats  : /var/log/boot.msg

```

par contre celà t'est-il arrivé après avoir modifié le kernel ?

A+

----------

## Naoli

Non...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

beuh! ,

je ne vois pas la relation entre ta carte graphique et le réseau ,désolé

juste un truc pour les drivers Nvidia, faut pas oublier que c'est juste pour avoir 

l'accélération 3D hardware propriétaire.

m'est avis qu'il faudrait d'abord juste X d'activé puis après on voit pour Nvidia.

( d'après ton 1° post tu n'as eu X que pendant très peu de temps )

heureusement que tu as un multiboot parce que sinon ,galère.

Pour revenir à une config X de base je crains de dire des bétises ,alors un guru serait le bienvenu  :Laughing: 

Je pense qu'il faille virer les nvidia :

emerge -C nvidia-tout ce qui va bien

virer glx dans xorg.conf

peut-être recompiler le noyau parce que nvidia a tripoté dedans

remettre le noyau dans /boot

et hop ( enfin je ne suis pas sûr de moi )

A+

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C nvidia-tout ce qui va bien
> 
> virer glx dans xorg.conf
> 
> peut-être recompiler le noyau parce que nvidia a tripoté dedans
> ...

 

je suis assez d'accord (comme toi là je ne suis plus très sur) , j'ai touché une fois au module nvidia dans le noyau et je me suis retrouvé avec une merde pas possible. (c'était dans la partie device graphic) et fait attention si tu veux un bel affichage au démarrage peut être que ta config vesa-tng ou vesafb ne sont pas bonnes.

----------

## Naoli

Oh là là, Gentoo c'est bien ... quand ça marche...   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai fait emerge -C nvidia-kernel, viré glx dans le xorg.conf, recompilé le noyau et copié dans /boot, j'ai toujours

 *Quote:*   

> ping www.google.fr
> 
> unknown host www.google.fr 

 

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que la carte réseau est bien configurée au démarrage : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/ifconfig
> 
> eth0 Lien encap:Ethernet 
> ...

 

Là je comprends pas quoi... Nvidia qui plante ma connec...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Nvidia qui plante ma connec... 

 

je suis pas certains qu'il y est un rapport.

[Cela ne va pas te rassuré] j'ai eu un problème avec nvidia, (un autre, encore!! tu me diras : oui), les drivers (et les derniers refusaient de fonctionner correctement : solution facile : je suis repassé sous un noyau avec lequel tout fonctionnait, puis j'ai attendu, un nouveau noyau et de nouveaux drivers (masqués bien sur) et hop c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste. C'est pas une solution, je suis d'accord, mias c'est mieux que rien.  :Sad:  [/Cela ne t'a pas rassuré]

EDIT : tu peux nous montrer les résultats concernant "nvidia" de ça s'il te plaît :

```
modprobe --list
```

Last edited by Mickael on Thu Feb 09, 2006 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ping www.google.fr
> 
> unknown host www.google.fr  
> 
> Ce qui est étrange, c'est que la carte réseau est bien configurée au démarrage 
> ...

 

mouai ça parait un peu tiré par les cheveux...

mais comme tu dis, ta carte est configurée au démarrage, 

ça doit juste être un problème de DNS, tu as quoi dans /etc/resolv.conf ?

sinon pour ton histoire de problème X, comme le soulignait MickTux, c'est quoi cette résolution de 1024x860 ? 

ça existe pas les écrans à cette résolution...   :Shocked: 

teste 1024x768 ou si t'es sur de toi, alors file nous les ref de ton matos

edit: c'est pas con ça aussi 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  je suis repassé sous un noyau avec lequel tout fonctionnait

 

pour info chez moi ça marche avec un 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (qui doit être le dernier stable) à tester peut-être

edit2: tu cartonne MickTux !

je propose un modprobe tout court également

----------

## Mickael

[congratulation]

 *Quote:*   

> edit2: tu cartonne MickTux ! 

  Merci,   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Le modprob donne le nous aussi.(c'est bien aussi)  [/congratulation] bon c'est nul mon congratulation, mais ça m'amuse.

PS : désespère pas on va forcément y arriver.

----------

## Naoli

Salut  :Smile: 

Alors, mea culpa pour la config, c'était une erreur. J'ai essayé en 1280*1024 et ça ne change rien. Mais effectivement, c'était pas vraiment correct  :Very Happy: 

Sinon ça me tente bien de passer sur une version du noyau qui soit stable... Et ne plus avoir de problèmes  :Exclamation:  Mais je n'ai jamais fait ça avant, alors quelles sont les étapes à suivre pour le faire correctement ?

Merci

Naoli.

----------

## Mickael

Bon je suis perdu dans ta config et dans ton matériel.

On va faire le point et repartir du bon pied.

Tu peux nous indiquer : 

L'installation que tu as choisi : c'est du x86 : plus de détaille avec le make.conf et du lspci et dsmeg (dans les deux  dernières c'est tout ce qui concerne nvidia et l'écran --> c'est un Pc portable? sinon j'ai pas vu les fréquences dans ton xorg.conf concerant l'écran.--->

1 : ta carte est trop vieille? et bien faut pas utiliser les derniers pilotes nvidia

2 : problème dû à l'écran? il est mal renseigné dans ton xorg.conf??

Tu veux passer en stable. Moi je crois que tu as fait une installation en stable. Ce que je disais, c'est de repasser sous un noyau précédent (tu as déjà fait des mises à jour sans problème, donc si tu n'as pas fait emerge -P gentoo-sources, ils sont encore là). Donc, dans grub ou lilo, tu as ce choix, n'est-ce pas?

EXEMPLE de mon grub : 

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux toute belle(2.6.15-gentoo-r1)
> ...

 

et ce qu'il y a pour le moment dans mon /usr/src/ : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/src/
> ```
> ...

 

Et fait un emerge -V s'il te plaît  :Wink: Last edited by Mickael on Fri Feb 10, 2006 2:26 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon ça me tente bien de passer sur une version du noyau qui soit stable... Et ne plus avoir de problèmes  Mais je n'ai jamais fait ça avant, alors quelles sont les étapes à suivre pour le faire correctement ?
> 
> Merci
> ...

 

bonjour Naoli,

ben si tu as fait tes emerges ( gentoo-sources) régulièrement, tu dois avoir dans /usr/src tout plein de noyaux

qui n'attendent que ton bon vouloir pour germer.

eix -Il gentoo-sources est ton copain

donc tu suis la doc gentoo sur le changement de noyaux et çà roule tout seul.

perso je ne suis jamais passé par genkernel parceque que je ne sais pas ce que cela fait exactement.

je passe par la conf manuelle( puis j'apprend mieux )

par contre ne commet pas mon erreur récente :

 *Quote:*   

> un .config pour 2.6.11 c'est pas terrible pour une 2.6.15

   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sinon je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi tu parles de noyaux stables ( sauf si tu as mis gentoo-sources en ~tildé )

A+

actuellemment j'ai un noyau 2.6.15-r5 des nvidia 8178(?)  et çà marche.

----------

## Naoli

Yop  :Smile: 

mon PC est récent, P4 3.2 Ghz, ton carte graphique récente (Geforce 6600).

Alors, mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"
> ...

 

lspci :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04) 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) 

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) 

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) 

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) 

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) 

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) 

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) 

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03) 

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03) 

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2) 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) 03:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

 03:03.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) 

03:04.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01) 

03:05.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)
```

dsmeg :

 *Quote:*   

> Command not found
> 
> 

 

Effectivement, je n'ai pas spécifié de fréquences dans mon xorg.conf, pourquoi, y'en faut ?   :Laughing: 

Et je n'ai pas 

/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

(error 15 : file not found.

Toutes ces indications peuvent-elles vous aider ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Oups, désolé la commande c'est : 

```
dmesg
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tu peux nous donner les résultats de cette commande (pour nvidia uniquement, ne donne pas tout d'un seul coup  :Wink:  ) s'il te plaît : 

```
modprobe --list
```

Enfin, donne nous le résultat de : 

```
ls /usr/src/
```

et de 

```
emerge -V
```

. (c'est bientôt la fin  :Wink:  )

EDIT : si tu n'as pas le dernier stable, tu l'installeras..si tu veux  :Very Happy:  , mais avec aucune option en rapport avec les modules nvidia dans la section graphique. Puis un petit coup de emerge -v nvidia-kernel et là..... et bien on verra.

****************************************************************************************************

EDIT 2 : *Quote:*   

> Effectivement, je n'ai pas spécifié de fréquences dans mon xorg.conf, pourquoi, y'en faut ?

 

Et bien si tu les connais c'est mieux tu utlises l'écran comme il se doit, mais c'est pas absolument obligatoire.

****************************************************************************************************

EDIT 3 :  *Quote:*   

> Et je n'ai pas
> 
> /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> 
> (error 15 : file not found. 

 

Le : /kernel etc.... c'est ma config de grub qui va bien pour mon portable. Attention, elle marche pour moi et pas forcément pour une autre machine.

Le : error 15 : tu m'inquiètes un peu là, on dirait une erreur de grub au démarrage, non?

Si je n'ai pas été claire, excuse moi, avec mon grub et /usr/src c'était juste pour t'illustrer le fait qu'au démarrage, j'avais le choix, et suivant le choix que je faisais, grub lançait les instructions pour aller chercher te ou tel noyau au démarrage ( en gros)

****************************************************************************************************

EDIT 4 : Comme le dit nemo13 : 

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense qu'il faille virer les nvidia :
> 
> emerge -C nvidia-tout ce qui va bien
> 
> virer glx dans xorg.conf
> ...

 

 avant de faire le emerge -v nvidia-kernel, on va voir si X fonctionne bien tout seul, sans l'aide des pilotes propriétaires.

----------

## nemo13

bonjour Naoli,

chouette le weekend a 2 jours  :Cool: 

tiens par exemple tu pourrais lire tes MP  :Wink: 

et les liens associés

au fait j'ai le même chipset pour ma CM; çà peut aider

```
gentoobscur nemo13 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

03:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

03:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

03:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)

gentoobscur nemo13 # 

faut y aller tranquille; c'est tout
```

t'as retrouvé le réseau ?

----------

## Naoli

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Oups, désolé la commande c'est : 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

Alors,  voici ce que ça donne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux nous donner les résultats de cette commande (pour nvidia uniquement, ne donne pas tout d'un seul coup  ) s'il te plaît : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Voici : (je donne tout, y'en a pas long :

```

#modporbe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/rd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/video.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, donne nous le résultat de : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

linux linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et de 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Et hop :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : si tu n'as pas le dernier stable, tu l'installeras..si tu veux  , mais avec aucune option en rapport avec les modules nvidia dans la section graphique. Puis un petit coup de emerge -v nvidia-kernel et là..... et bien on verra.
> 
> 

 

Oui OK.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 2 :
> 
> Et bien si tu les connais c'est mieux tu utlises l'écran comme il se doit, mais c'est pas absolument obligatoire.
> ...

 

Bon alors on va laisser tomber pour le moment...  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 3 :  *Quote:*   Et je n'ai pas
> 
> /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

Oui oui, en fait j'ai rajouté ça dans mon grub pour voir si par hasard j'avais déjà le noyau là dans ce dossier, d'où l'erreur 15. Pas de souci.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 4 : Comme le dit nemo13 : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je pense qu'il faille virer les nvidia :
> ...

 

Donc pour le moment, je ne fais rien... ?  :Smile: 

EDIT :

Au démarrage, j'ai un 

 *Quote:*   

> Error : the curretn /etc/modules.conf is not automatically generated
> 
> Use modules-update force to force (re)generation.
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

Mais quand je fais modules-update force j'ai un "unknown command"...

----------

## Naoli

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> t'as retrouvé le réseau ?

 

Non...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

ton portage n'est pas à jour. Puis pour voir si ton X fonctionne comme un grand configure le sans les drivers nvidias (c'est une histoire de nv au lien de nvidia dans le xorg.conf). Regarde sur le forum tu trouveras. Et puis ton réseau, ça serait bien que tu le retrouve. Poste un nouveau sujet, (et mets y des infos).

EDIT 1 : Le retour de dmesg, tu peux nous le donner en .txt s'il te plaît.  :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> t'as retrouvé le réseau ? 
> 
> Non...  

 

Tu devrais ouvrir un autre post pour ton réseau, cela serait plus facile à traiter car 2 pb dans le même mel c'est un poil soupe.

Et puis une gentoo sans réseau=bobo

A mon sens retrouver le réseau c'est priorité 1

A+

----------

## Naoli

 :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy: 

Les gars, je vous écris depuis KDE  :Exclamation: 

Alors, je retrouve le réseau moyennant des petits arrangements que je vais décrire dans un nouvreau post, parce que c'est pas génial.

J'ai pu démarrer X en faisant ceci :

viré glx du xorg.conf, remis dri.

Remplacé nvidia par nv.

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

/etc/init.d/xdm start

En revanche, le fait d'avoir viré nvidia doit influer sur les perfomances graphiques, non ?

Sinon il me semble que mon portage est à jour :

```
eix portage

(...)

sys-apps/portage Available versions: 2.0.51.22-r3 2.0.53 ~2.0.54 ~2.1_pre3-r1 

Installed: 2.0.53 

Homepage: http://www.gentoo.org/ 

Description: The Portage Package Management System. The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo. Found 5 matches
```

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche, le fait d'avoir viré nvidia doit influer sur les perfomances graphiques, non ?

 

Ta question : c'est un troll en puissance.  :Very Happy:  . Mais je penses que les drivers nvidias, sont tout de même plus performants.

Pour portage, c'est la version 54 qui est la plus récente....un emerge --sync s'impose. A la fin, il devrait te dire qu'une nouvelle version est disponible et te donner en même temps les instructions à suivre.

EDIT 1 :  *Quote:*   

> Les gars, je vous écris depuis KDE 

 c'est une moitié de bonne nouvelle ça!!!  :Very Happy:  , mais un nouveau noyau, voir le dernier, le 2.6.15, et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre, (On commence quand?   :Wink:  ). Mais attention, tu sauvegarde le xorg.conf actuel, et pas de emerge -Pv gentoo-sources tout de suite, il ne faudrait pas tenter le diable.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pu démarrer X en faisant ceci :
> 
> viré glx du xorg.conf, remis dri.
> ...

 

Félicitations   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Pour les perfs graphique ,tu as le temps devant toi 

si tu ne joues , la 3D accélérée hardware, bof rien à pêter.

( à priori tu dois tourner en VESA avec les driver open )

si tu as la place, fais-toi une sauvergarde sur une partition séparée, cela te permetra d'avoir une gentoode secours rapidement utilisable ( juste une entrée de plus dans grub (vive grub   :Wink:   ))

+A

----------

## Naoli

yes you're right  :Exclamation: 

Merci à tous :!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Mais raconte-nous ta démarche naoli, pour ceux qui auront le même problème.   :Wink: 

 :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Naoli

Mais je l'ai fait  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai pu démarrer X en faisant ceci : 
> 
> viré glx du xorg.conf, remis dri. 
> 
> Remplacé nvidia par nv. 
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

Mais avec un nouveau noyau et les drivers nvidia???  :Laughing: 

----------

